# Fax to Email



## AutoGlum (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi

Does anyone use any of the fax to email services you can find on the web?

If you do, do you pay or use a free one?

It's funny, but I still get orders through on my fax machine which is great when I'm in the office but a bit of a pain when out and about


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have used efax for years i pay a fee per annum as i use a lot to recieve faxes £29 per annum and tax deductable so save heeps of scanning for me, i have got good limit and they warn you if going over sometimes very rare for me


----------

